# Giant lizard has eaten my Green terror!!!!



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)




----------



## NYjets51 (Feb 10, 2008)

is the GT stuck?


----------



## brian93 (Sep 20, 2007)

why dont you get it out?


----------



## Frenz9 (Apr 23, 2006)

hahahahahaha


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

I would recommend that you reconsider your stocking decision for several reasons.

1.) There seems to be an aggression issue between your giant lizard and GT, they appear in the picture to be in an advanced stage of lip locking. The two species are not likely compatible.

2.) Your giant lizard isn't really suited for an entirely aqautic environment as they need something to rest on while they can breath air. This lizard seems to be showing signs of distress which is manifesting as a slight skin condition that is visible in both of the pictures. You should probably purchase some medicine and add just a little bit of salt to the tank after doing a water change. What are your nitrate levels?

3.) Giant lizards are known to need extremely large tanks along with adequest filtration in order to be housed. Furthermore some believe that they need a small replica of the city of Tokyo to destroy or rescue on a periodic basis in order to truely be happy.


----------



## remarkosmoc (Oct 19, 2005)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

xalow said:


> I would recommend that you reconsider your stocking decision for several reasons.
> 
> 1.) There seems to be an aggression issue between your giant lizard and GT, they appear in the picture to be in an advanced stage of lip locking. The two species are not likely compatible.
> 
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## Hoosier Tank (May 8, 2007)

:lol: 
On another note thy may be mating... be careful of of possible hybrid fry


----------



## cichlidaholic (Dec 7, 2005)

From the looks of the "lizard", I think he just needed some food. :lol:

Just a word of serious warning...I had one of these exact "lizards" in my mbuna tank, came home from work one day to find my large male Cobalt wedged in one of the eye holes - he tried to come through it from the inside out and got stuck in the hole, then didn't have enough sense to back up, so he wedged himself in pretty tight. I almost lost my favourite fish because of that ornament! (The guy in my avatar) He had a ring around his head for weeks, and did some damage to his pectoral fins, but he survived.

That "lizard" lives in my fry tanks now!


----------



## BurgerKing (Jul 1, 2008)

awww you kid. at first i was thinkin "wtf, he has a lizard with his fish"


----------



## fishyfishyfish (May 8, 2008)

BurgerKing said:


> awww you kid. at first i was thinkin "wtf, he has a lizard with his fish"


I do but alas it is a bit malnurished at the moment


----------



## Zack2112 (Jul 11, 2008)

ha ha, i needed a good laugh and this thread did the trick. *xalow*, that was a beautiful post. haha. nice fish!


----------



## haibane (Jun 2, 2008)

nice thread.


----------



## jordanroda (May 4, 2006)

good stuff, was coming in here to laugh at u...guess the JOKES on me....


----------



## kingpoiuy (Jun 9, 2008)

:lol: good post, i also needed a laugh, feels like a monday 

:lol: *fishyfishyfish*
:lol: *xalow*


----------



## Dutch Dude (Sep 14, 2006)

Haaaaaahahahaha :lol:


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

Of all the silly little joke posts... I've appreciated this one the most...


----------

